
Fitwix – Global Fitness Society - fitwix
https://www.fitwix.com/
======
fitwix
The World's Largest Online Fitness Society

FITWIX is an open fitness platform where fitness professionals around the
world can promote their business and offer discounts. Dedicated exclusively to
the "Fitness World", Fitwix works as a search engine for gyms, fitness
centres, personal trainers, dance schools, fitness models, athletes and any
other sports centres, located globally. Fitwix's mission is to help you
differentiate in the chaos of Internet information overload.

By providing access to thousands of fitness services, Fitwix creates an
amazing opportunity to market your business to an engaged and active consumer
base.

Are you a Fitness Professional?

• Personal account in the largest Online Fitness Society • Totally self-
customized page • Digital platform to promote your services and offerings • No
commission on discount coupons

PROMOTIONAL PERIOD

Are you an Athlete, Fitness Model, Fitness Business Owner or simply trying to
get access to Fitness Services & Hotspots near you that suit you best?

Register with FITWIX until October 10th and get a free 6-month subscription!

